# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Metal Roof Battens - spacing

## watchmework

Hi All, 
Apologies if this has already been answered but did have a search and couldn't locate what I was looking for.   
I'm putting metal roof on deck and thinking of using metal battens such as these from bunnings Peer Industries 22 x 6100mm Cyclonic Ceiling Batten Fccb22/35-61 I/N 1090807 | Bunnings Warehouse.     Anyone know what the spacing would be?  I'm thinking 900mm which seems to be standard.    Additionally, with the timber battens, you could use the pryda cyclone straps; I thinking that this process is eliminated with these metal battens, as I'm going to screw them down on the side of the batten plus,  have the additioanl strenght of the roof being screwed into the roof joists (if this makes sense). :Confused:  
thanks heaps for you feedback.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Tools

They are for ceilings, not rooves.   
Tools

----------


## watchmework

> They are for ceilings, not rooves.   
> Tools

  Hmm, the bloke at bunnings can be used for ceiling or roof??   
roof batten:  6100mm Zinc Roof Batten I/N 1095854 | Bunnings Warehouse  but is zinc.

----------


## phild01

> They are for ceilings, not rooves.   
> Tools

  +1 
rooves, that's an old one :Smilie:

----------


## watchmework

So, does anyone actually know the answers to my questions?? :Rolleyes:   
I don't get the joke by the way :No:  
thanks

----------


## Pulse

Roof spacing depends on sheeting, 900mm is good and makes roof traffic easier.
don't listen to bunnings, ask questions here!
cheers
pulse

----------


## Tools

The problem is you are dealing with Bunnings - that is still a ceiling batten despite what they have called it. 
The spacing of your battens will depend upon the type of roofing that you are using. Check the specs on the roof itself.

----------


## Tools

> +1 
> rooves, that's an old one

  I actually thought that as I typed it! Maybe I am showing my age... 
Tools

----------


## phild01

I suppose when you think about it, the battens could be used as a structural reinforcement to a lightweight steel roof by pop-riveting every 100mm, creating a ribbing to the sheet.  But I think not worth doing though.  It's for ceilings,not roofs.

----------


## toooldforthis

> It's for ceilings,not roofs.

  not for rooves either  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> not for rooves either

  yeah,them too :Biggrin:

----------


## watchmework

> The problem is you are dealing with Bunnings - that is still a ceiling batten despite what they have called it. 
> The spacing of your battens will depend upon the type of roofing that you are using. Check the specs on the roof itself.

  
So, I shouldn't be using these steel battens at all??  My roof (skillion for deck) is 5700mm long and 6000 wide with around 3 degree pitch.  I'm using trimdek roof sheeting.   
I was hoping to use metal battens as they're light and easy to install (i think).  Should I just get timber ones??  
I found _metal top hat batten_ on this forum & apparently reccomended:Stramit® Top Hats and Battens | Stramit 
thanks heaps  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pulse

Yep metal top hats are what you need. 1100 mm max end span, 1300mm single span. 
shorter span is better at you can walk on it easier and roof battens are cheap 
cheers
pulse

----------


## watchmework

Thanks for that 
So if I spanning my ceiling joists at 900mm, should I span the battens across them:  at 900mm as well, just to be sure.   
Sorry, I'm a bit thick when it comes to some of the terminology used like _ max end span. _  :Confused:  
thanks for everyone's patience!   :Cool:

----------


## Pulse

Roofs need to withstand greater loads near the edges of the building, so the last span closest to the edge is generally smaller. Best just use 900-1100 depending on what fits best. If your roof is skillion, bedt call the "ceiling joists" rafters then we are all on the same page.  
So if you are *spacing* your *rafters* at 900mm, you can space your roof battens at whatever the roof cladding requires, in this case 900-1100 would be fine. 
cheers
pulse 
sorry about corrections, just trying to help,! Not be pedantic

----------


## watchmework

> Roofs need to withstand greater loads near the edges of the building, so the last span closest to the edge is generally smaller. Best just use 900-1100 depending on what fits best. If your roof is skillion, bedt call the "ceiling joists" rafters then we are all on the same page.  
> So if you are *spacing* your *rafters* at 900mm, you can space your roof battens at whatever the roof cladding requires, in this case 900-1100 would be fine. 
> cheers
> pulse 
> sorry about corrections, just trying to help,! Not be pedantic

  
thankyou so much for your help.  Yes, I don't mind being corrected, considering that's what is needed :Biggrin:  (and yes, rafters is what I should be saying :Rofl5:

----------

